# Safe in Figueiro dos Vinhos



## Palawan (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello to those who sent messages and apologies for not replying earlier but found this site a bit tricky to find how to reply. We are safe here in our house but the fire came very close, a bit scary!
Hope that all of you are safe and well...
Best regards
Palawan (David)


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Palawan said:


> Hello to those who sent messages and apologies for not replying earlier but found this site a bit tricky to find how to reply. We are safe here in our house but the fire came very close, a bit scary!
> Hope that all of you are safe and well...
> Best regards
> Palawan (David)


Hi David and thank you for getting back to us to let us know you are OK. You had us worried for a bit there. One of our members, Travelling-Man was not quite so lucky as you. Although he managed to escape, sadly his home was badly affected, though still habitable. 

What a welcome you have had. I hope your life here goes more smoothly from now on.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy to see you're OK & I'm glad to say we were affected but we survived & not damaged anywhere near as badly as some of my fellow villagers some of whom lost their homes and/or lives so we got away lightly. 

David/Palawan

Where in FdV are you & are you the same David that my crystal ball tells me probably drives a black UK registered car with a Halford's roof box on top & who I think might be building in Nodeirinho?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

So pleased to hear that you are OK David. As John Boy said you had us a little worried. 
A literal baptism by firm welcome to Portugal. 

Is TM going to have a new neighbour?


----------



## Palawan (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello all of you, sad to here of the damages to your property Travelling Man, if we can help in any way let us know. Met several expats who lost everything but they seem to be able to smile, British spirit I guess....also many locals who lost loved ones. So lucky to be safe.

No, not driving a black car with Halfords roof rack-sorry. We are just outside Figueiro on the way to Bairradas in Casal da Fonte...

Take care
David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

David

I'm in Nodeirinho which is mid way between FdV & CdP so maybe we'll come across each other sometime.


----------



## Palawan (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello Travelling Man, yes hope to meet up sometime soon...
Take care
David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Palawan said:


> Hello Travelling Man, yes hope to meet up sometime soon...
> Take care
> David


When you get to 5 posts you can send me a PM so then send me a message & we'll arrange to meet up for a coffee......... perhaps in the coffee shop next to the Chinese shop at the end of FdV closest to the Avelar end of FdV?


----------



## Palawan (Jun 13, 2017)

That would be good, I know the place...hope to see you soon..
David


----------



## Palawan (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Siobhan,

Yes it seems that TM has a new neighbor...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I seem to have several....... Palawan just up the road, plus a Dutch guy who is currently working in Egypt has bought a house in our village that sustained slight damage from the fire & an English guy (who I have yet to meet) is building a house on the opposite side of the valley to us.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just had a visit from Johnboy & his wife....... to drone film around my house for a bit of a project I'm currently working on....... & I can't express how much he's helped me with it. - I'm very grateful indeed. 

And I've gotta say, the technology is simply astounding!


----------

